# So what oil are ya runnin in your 2.0T FSI?



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

Curious to see who's running what? 
Rules:
1. You can only post what's currently in your car. 
2. Please- this is only for the engine mentioned: 2.0T FSI (A3, A4, mkv, passat, tiguan)
If you don't see your brand, just add it to the choices.


----------



## WGermany (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: So what oil are ya runnin in your 2.0T FSI? (rickjaguar)*

Kendall GT-1 5W40 European


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

motul specific... going to have a UOA for it in a couple weeks


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (rhouse181)*








116 views and 8 votes...
c'monnnn, don't be so shy.


----------



## windsorblue (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: (rickjaguar)*

currently using the OEM spec Castrol, will be switching to Redline within the next two oil changes


----------



## meb58 (Jun 22, 2009)

Mobil 1 5W40 TDT 
I know Mobil 1 is listed but they offer a number of different quality synthetic oils.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (meb58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meb58* »_Mobil 1 5W40 TDT 
I know Mobil 1 is listed but they offer a number of different quality synthetic oils.

it's ok to check on the mobil link- doesn't matter if it's "good Mobil" or "sprawl-mart Mobil".








I'm runnning the LubroMoly 5W-40 Synthoil Premium... n i think it's great stuf too!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

im wanting to switch to Motul, but idk what version is best.
im currently running Castrol, but before i was running Pentosin...
no comparison. the castrol gets burned off SOOOO quick and is dirty as a kid playing in the mud after only 3k miles and is visibly charred... the Pentosin was still looking GREAT even after 3k miles of pedal to the medal all day.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_im wanting to switch to Motul, but idk what version is best.

Somebody posted that they are going to get a Motul UOA soon. I would wait to see the results of that. I think it was rhouse? 
Take a look at the "a 502 oil that is ester based and has strong additives" thread regarding Motul x-lite 0W30


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (rickjaguar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickjaguar* »_
I'm runnning the LubroMoly 5W-40 Synthoil Premium... n i think it's great stuf too!

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I only have to add about a half a liter every 1500 or so miles, not too bad. When you think about how much fresh oil you are "adding" between your 10k and 20k oil change interval...about 3 1/2 liters over the course of 10k miles. Maybe thats why we can go for 10k miles for oci's...


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (Akira)*

No way would I run a 10k OCI on a 2.0 FSI. Have you seen the UOA database for this engine?


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_No way would I run a 10k OCI on a 2.0 FSI. Have you seen the UOA database for this engine?

indeed...


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_No way would I run a 10k OCI on a 2.0 FSI. Have you seen the UOA database for this engine?

Yes I have seen the uoa's you've posted...let me rephrase..."maybe thats why the manual states you can go 10k miles between oci's." 
Should you go 10k miles between changes, I guess thats your call. But think about what I stated earlier...over the course between the oci the _average_ driver will/should be adding 3-5 quartz of new oil if you got a burner, does this variable play into the stated 10k oci at all? I have NO scientific evidence and NO uoa's to prove anything. I am simply stating an obivious question...


----------



## thethirdjq (Apr 7, 2009)

I am about to try the green aka brad penn. i ll let you know if i blow up my engine


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (thethirdjq)*

haha' good lookin out!


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: So what oil are ya runnin in your 2.0T FSI? (rickjaguar)*

Anyone have a good link for a site that sells motul on the cheap? I'm currently running Mobil right now and so far no burning going on 3000 miles. Figure if I upgrade with motul ill be golden


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: So what oil are ya runnin in your 2.0T FSI? (lemansvw)*

i have a hard time believing that you can't find Motul anywhere in LA!


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: So what oil are ya runnin in your 2.0T FSI? (rickjaguar)*

You would be surprised. LA for its grand vastness is crap for finding stuff cheap. Not to mention with a sales tax of 9.75 Im pretty damn sure I could find it cheaper online. Thanks for the helpful input rick


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: So what oil are ya runnin in your 2.0T FSI? (lemansvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lemansvw* »_You would be surprised. LA for its grand vastness is crap for finding stuff cheap. Not to mention with a sales tax of 9.75 Im pretty damn sure I could find it cheaper online. Thanks for the helpful input rick

performanceoilstore.com has a great selection of Motul oils... and shipping is free on orders above $100


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: So what oil are ya runnin in your 2.0T FSI? (rhouse181)*

Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: So what oil are ya runnin in your 2.0T FSI? (lemansvw)*

ba-BUMP


----------



## HBMaGneT (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: So what oil are ya runnin in your 2.0T FSI? (rickjaguar)*

Oct. 2007 Passat with 25mi. Now with 65K mi. MPG 31 : 5K miles after 3m Intake System Cleaner treatment 33 (90/10 mix Hwy/City with Hwy speed = 74MPH average) We know where that oil is going!!
Using G. Castrol 0w30 since 40K after seeing the wear and pitting of the HPFP cam follower. We'll see how the next 40K looks.
I used Mobil 1 0w40 for the first 26K and Elf 5w40 NF/LDX for remaining 14K miles. The Elf oil resulted in oil consumption of about 1.25qts per 7K OCI. The Mobil 1 resulted in 1.5qts per 7K OCI, but seeing how thin it came out and felt on my fingers didn't surprise me too much. Winter and summer miles on both. AutoX on the Elf. The Castrol has resulted in 1 qt per 7K OCI.


----------



## A3-GTI (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: So what oil are ya runnin in your 2.0T FSI? (HBMaGneT)*

Castrol 5-40 -- 2006 A3 2.0 Sport, 91,500 miles, 3-1/2 years. Uses 1 quart betweem changes since 20,000 miles.


----------

